# Bottom feeders acting strange.



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey everyone.

I had a question regarding the bottom feeders in my 20 gallon long. I have 2 cory catfish snd 2 yoyo loaches. I have noticed that they like to swim around the tank and up and down the glass like they want to be everywhere at once. This behavior doent surprise me so much with the cories, but the loaches, because in the past they have always hid in the cave all day. I just noticed he has been on the computer side of the tank watching me type about him. Also when i woke up this morning i saw they were on the bed side of the tank watching me. Overall they seem happy. They are eating and doing evrything a normal loach would do, just swimming around in the light alot more. Theyre not swimming violently or anything, just taking a cruise around stopping here and there to check out a plant or fish along the way. I dont dislike this behavior or anything but seeing how much of a change this is from their prevoius behavior i want to know if i need to do something like lower the nitrates, or if my fish are just happy. 

Side notes: They were moved from a 29 gallon with pretty nasty water and not alot of hiding spots into a clean 20 gallon with 2 caves, a shelf and plants galore to hide in.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ello 
could be that they are happy enough with the clean water
and caves,that they will now venture out,mine go through
stages of being great at showing themselves,to not seeing
them very often,when i put them back in their new tank tomorrow
i won't see them for about a month,they don't like being caught
it really upsets them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had my seven yo-yos for awhile and they do exactly what your two are doing. Every single day they do this, they are the most active rambunctious group that sometimes I worry that they are annoying the rest of their tankmates. I'd say yours are quite happy. 

To repeat what Willow said...When I'm doing a water change it's as if I don't have one single loach in that tank. They hide so well it's scary. I don't know how I'd ever net them should I have to.
Once my hands are out of the tank they go back to their typical behavior. 

On another note: I love corys and would like to have a group of say 5 to 7. I've been told yo-yos are just too *busy* to house with corys. I'm inclined to agree after watching mine. It sounds like yours to well together. Do my yo-yos sounds too *nuts* to keep with corys?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

to be honest i did worry about this also,
however my yoyos don't bother them,occasionally they try and
bond with the clown loaches or the barbs,i don't find mine
have any problems.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the loaches and cories would really do fine together. My cories are pretty darn active fish, and I've heard about people who kept both loaches and cories in the same tank who had both types of fish school around together in one big herd.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. The loaches are still active and happy. They have been very curiuos about the new gouramis though, and its pretty funny. They will pick a gourami and just follow it around watching it, and when the gourami turns around, they dart away like stalkers.


----------

